# XD .40 SubCompact magazine



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

To start off I have a XD .40SC with the two mags that came with mine was the 9 round short mag which I ended up putting a pearce grip on and then the extended mag which I believe allows me to have 11 or 12 rounds in it. 

So my question is do you prefer the short mag or extended mag to shoot and which mag do you prefer to use if your carrying?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I always carry with the short mag, mine also w/ a Pearce extension. Simply for the concealment aspect. In anythng other than a shoulder rig, IWB, OWB, SOB, the butt length of the grip is what will print your gun. The shorter the grip, the less it will show.

I carry the second mag in my center console most of the time. Without the gun, it's harmless, and it is within a few seconds reach all the time. If I'm wearing a jacket, I'll pocket the second mag.

If I'm wearing clothing that permits a full length grip, I'll be carrying the XD45 4", not my XD9SC! That said, I'm getting some custom tailoring work this week on the inside of my favorite leather jacket...

My XD9SC carries 10+1 in the short mag. I never anticipate needing more than that.

Jeff


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Short mag for CCW. Extended mag for plinking at the range. Both for IDPA.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Jeff and Propellerhead beat me to it.


----------

